# pompano recipes



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

What is the best way to cook pompano I cooked my first one the other day just by pan frying it and it was really good bit want to try some other ways out


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Hard to beat broiled pompano...skin side down with butter, lemon juice, paprika, and garlic salt. Broil on high for about 7 minutes. Just take your fork and lift the meat off the skin as you eat it. But the best pompano I ever had was a whole blackened pompano....head and all.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

That does sound good will have to try it


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the classic recipe:

Antoine's Pompano en Papillote
3 medium-sized pompanos*
3 cups water
1 chopped shallot or
2 tablespoons chopped onion
6 tablespoons butter
2 1/4 cups white wine
1 cup crabmeat
1 cup diced cooked shrimp
1/2 clove garlic -- minced
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
1 Pinch thyme
1 bay leaf
2 cups fish stock
2 tablespoons flour
2 egg yolks
Salt and pepper
* Fresh salmon -- sea trout, or striped bass, grouper may be used when pompano is unavailable
Clean pompanos and cut into 6 fillets, removing head and backbone.
Simmer heads and bones in water until there are 2 cups stock. Sauté fillets with shallot in 2
tablespoons butter and add 2 cups wine. Cover and simmer slowly until fillets are tender, about 5-8
minutes.
Sauté crabmeat, shrimp, and 1/4 clove garlic in 2 tablespoons butter. Add onion and remaining
garlic and cook 10 minutes. Add thyme, bay leaf, and 1 3/4 cups fish stock, and simmer 10
minutes.
Melt 2 tablespoons butter, blend in flour, and gradually stir in remaining 1/4 cup fish stock. Add to
crabmeat mixture with wine stock drained from fillets. Simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened.
Beat egg yolks and mix with sauce and remaining 1/4 cup wine. Add salt and pepper to taste. Chillin
refrigerator until firm.
Cut 6 parchment hearts 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. Oil paper well. Place the sauce (divided
into 6 portions) on one side of heart, lay fillet on sauce, and fold over other half of paper. Seal edges
of paper by folding over and pinching together all around. Lay the sealed hearts on an oiled baking
sheet and bake at 450 degrees F. 15 minutes, or until the paper hearts are browned. Serve at once,
cutting open paper at table. Serves 6.
Source:
"Antoine's


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Gut, cut a cross hatch across the fish, drip olive oil on it, a little salt, and a lemon. Cook it till his eye turns white. 
Simple is best when it comes to pompano.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Try this one..Filipino special. 1pc.lemon,1/3 cup onions sliced,1 med tomato chopped,1 tbsp. ginger sliced very thin,salt & pepper......Butterfy pomp,sqeeze lemon in and out..salt & pepper,stuff onion,tomato,and ginger inside.Wrap tight in foil !!! Put on the grill about 30 min each side..Sometimes I prefer lime and sprinkle bacon bits on it too.real bacon bits..Can do it in the oven too at about 425..enjoy..The one Jim posted is one of my absolute favorites!! Can't go too wrong, just hand down a tasty fish..


----------

